# Emails are hitting.



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Just got mine.
Unsuccessful on LE deer Successful on general archery.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I've been dying to figure out where I drew so mine can't come soon enough.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Now I know why my CC wasn't hit nice and hard. 

But I do have my lifetime buck tag.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I just talked to my super secret Fallon DWR White House source. He/she said emails will start hitting Wednesday afternoon. Disregard the original post in this thread. My source is more accurate! Wednesday afternoon. Book it.


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

I'm still waiting for my card to be charged for my GS Archery Deer tag! Now I have to have anxiety over this too! ugh. Mine better come fast.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

No email yet, still waiting for the official word.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

My brother in law received his successful Elk email. Haven't seen my email yet, but did get the CC hit.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Nothing here yet.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Successful, gen. muzzy deer. 


Shiny new points on LE elk and bison. 


One interesting point. The unit we drew was a 4th choice on a 2 person group app. According to previous statistics, we should have drawn a higher selection than what we did with the points we had. The loophole must be causing quite a bit of point creep. Folks that don't use it can probably almost kiss goodbye hunting some of the better units unless they sit out several years in a row, like a LE situation.


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't understand this "loophole" that I keep hearing everyone talking about. Would anyone be willing to fill me in?


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you for your recent applications for Big Game. Your results are as follows:

*********************************************************************************************************

UNSUCCESSFUL: Bull Moose

*********************************************************************************************************

UNSUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Buck Deer

*********************************************************************************************************

SUCCESSFUL: General Season Rifle Buck Deer

Hunt: Kamas
Weapon: Any Legal Weapon
Your season date(s): Oct 22 - Oct 30, 2016

No other emails yet


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you for your recent applications for Big Game. Your results are as follows:

*********************************************************************************************************

UNSUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Buck Pronghorn

*********************************************************************************************************

Preference Point Earned: General Season Buck Deer
OUCH this one hurts, top pool last 3 years all by herself after the draw, unit jumpers strike again again ouch, ouch, ouch


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

got my UNSUCCESSFUL: General Season Buck Deer email, guess I will saunter over to the DWR and pick up a landowner tag:sad:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Premium LE Buck Deer CC Hit, but I want that confirmation email, I'm going slightly crazy!


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I know I drew a tag but really want to know if it's for rifle or archery!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Do they send multiple rounds of emails??


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

Got my email figured I had drawn my LE muzzle deer from the CC hit I got but now I can sleep knowing that it wasn't a fluke.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Got the bad news in my email. 
No LE muzzle elk tag for me. 

I'll be going general archery deer, and buy a general muzzle elk tag.


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

Had the CC hit but now I know it's real. 13 years in the making. More than likely a once it a lifetime chance for me with point creep. Hope I can kill the big bull I've been dreaming of all these years.

SUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Rifle Bull Elk

Hunt: Wasatch Mtns
Weapon: Any Legal Weapon
Your season date(s): Nov 12 - Nov 20, 2016


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

sambo3006 said:


> SUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Rifle Bull Elk
> 
> Hunt: Wasatch Mtns
> Weapon: Any Legal Weapon
> Your season date(s): Nov 12 - Nov 20, 2016


When did the dates change for this hunt. I always thought it took place in September.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Wasatch West Archery Deer for me. Unsuccessful on my LE Elk.


----------



## wapati (Nov 29, 2007)

285.00 credit card hit 5/16, going in this draw with 22 points and finally! Still pinching myself:


SUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Rifle Bull Elk

**** Hunt: Fillmore, Pahvant
**** Weapon: Any Legal Weapon
**** Your season date(s): Sept 17 - Sept 25, 2016


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

SUCCESSFUL: General Season Rifle Buck Deer

Hunt: Central Mtns, Manti/San Rafael
Weapon: Any Legal Weapon
Your season date(s): Oct 22 - Oct 30, 2016

*********************************************************************************************************

UNSUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Bull Elk

*********************************************************************************************************

Bonus Point Earned: Bull Moose


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

Still no email for me and I feel like I'm going to explode. Anybody else still waiting on an email? Congrats on pahvant wapiti. My dad had that tag a few years ago and it was a great hunt.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm still waiting......


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> When did the dates change for this hunt. I always thought it took place in September.


There is a September hunt and a November hunt for quite a few LE units.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

SUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Rifle Bull Elk

Hunt: Book Cliffs, Bitter Creek/South
Weapon: Any Legal Weapon
Your season date(s): Nov 12 - Nov 20, 2016


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

SUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Muzzleloader Buck Deer

Hunt: Wasatch Mtns, East
Weapon: Muzzleloader
Your season date(s): Nov 2 - Nov 10, 2016


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Thank you for your recent applications for Big Game. Your results are as follows:

*********************************************************************************************************

UNSUCCESSFUL: Mountain Goat

*********************************************************************************************************

WITHDRAWN: General Season Buck Deer

*********************************************************************************************************

SUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Muzzleloader Bull Elk

Hunt: La Sal, La Sal Mtns
Weapon: Muzzleloader
Your season date(s): Sept 26 - Oct 7, 2016


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I just found out that a cousin scored a Book Cliffs Bison tag. He was nowhere close to max points, and we didn't think he would live long enough to draw. :shock:

Now I don't feel so bad about the fact that I didn't draw a thing.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

UNSUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Buck Pronghorn
UNSUCCESSFUL: Bull Moose
UNSUCCESSFUL: General Season Buck Deer

Oh well! I really couldn't hunt until after Nov 4th anyway. Maybe Antlerless?


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

looks like Roan cliffs for me and Minnie Maud for my son all happy!!!!!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Successful GS Buck unit 456 for me and my bro. Ill take it! Bring on the antlerless draw!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Me:

*SUCCESSFUL*: Limited Entry Muzzleloader Bull Elk (early)
*SUCCESSFUL*: General Season Muzzleloader Buck Deer

Wife:

*SUCCESSFUL*: LE Bookcliffs Buck Deer (any weapon)

Son:

*SUCCESSFUL*: General Season Buck Deer (any weapon)

I expect a few "successful's" from our Wyoming apps too. Going to be a really busy fall.

-DallanC


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

CPAjeff said:


> Thank you for your recent applications for Big Game. Your results are as follows:
> 
> *********************************************************************************************************
> 
> ...


That should be a great hunt. There is nothing like the smell of fresh smoke pole in the morning. Good Luck


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

DallanC said:


> Me:
> 
> *SUCCESSFUL*: Limited Entry Muzzleloader Bull Elk (early)
> *SUCCESSFUL*: General Season Muzzleloader Buck Deer
> ...


Want to go to Wendover?

Congrats on the success


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Grandson's came in a few minutes ago....is the La Sal area any good for deer, I know absolutely nothing about it.

Thank you for your recent applications for Big Game. Your results are as follows:

*********************************************************************************************************

SUCCESSFUL: General Season Rifle Buck Deer

Hunt: La Sal, La Sal Mtns
Weapon: Any Legal Weapon
Your season date(s): Oct 22 - Oct 30, 2016

*********************************************************************************************************

UNSUCCESSFUL: Youth Any Bull Elk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

LostLouisianian said:


> Grandson's came in a few minutes ago....is the La Sal area any good for deer, I know absolutely nothing about it.


I'll be down on that unit from about September 23 - October 8 for my le muzzleloader elk hunt and my fall spot/stalk bear tag. I will let you know if I see any deer!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> Thank you for your recent applications for Big Game. Your results are as follows:
> 
> *********************************************************************************************************
> 
> ...


 Congrats Jeff, that will be a fun hunt!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

It's official!

Thank you for your recent applications for Big Game. Your results are as follows:

*********************************************************************************************************

UNSUCCESSFUL: General Season Buck Deer

*********************************************************************************************************

UNSUCCESSFUL: Bull Moose

*********************************************************************************************************

SUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Muzzleloader Bull Elk

Hunt: Book Cliffs, Bitter Creek/South
Weapon: Muzzleloader
Your season date(s): Sept 26 - Oct 7, 2016

*********************************************************************************************************


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I got muzzy ge deer tag and my buddy got ge archery deer tag and my nephew got muzzy tag for a differnt unite.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Raptorman said:


> It's official!
> 
> Thank you for your recent applications for Big Game. Your results are as follows:
> 
> ...


Congrats man - that should be awesome!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> I'll be down on that unit from about September 23 - October 8 for my le muzzleloader elk hunt and my fall spot/stalk bear tag. I will let you know if I see any deer!


Thanks Jeff, good luck on your hunts!!!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Raptorman said:


> It's official!
> 
> SUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Muzzleloader Bull Elk
> 
> ...


Hey, didn't you get a expo tag last year for the muzzleloader elk hunt on the Manti unit??
Wanna go in on lotto tickets?? I'll give you the money, you make the purchase, and we will split the winnings!;-) Two great tags in two years - I am envious!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> Hey, didn't you get a expo tag last year for the muzzleloader elk hunt on the Manti unit??
> Wanna go in on lotto tickets?? I'll give you the money, you make the purchase, and we will split the winnings!;-) Two great tags in two years - I am envious!


 Yes, that was me. I had the same thought. I was planning on drawing Books last year but with the Expo tag I figured it would just put it off a year. I half thought of holding out for a "better" unit but I love the Books and my dad and brother have both killed bulls out there in the past 5 years so I figured we could try to make it the tri-fecta!


----------

